# AMD Chipsatztreiber verwirrung



## orca113 (20. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Mich verwirren die Treiber der AMD Chipsätze.

Besitze ein Asrock 870 Extrem3.Dieses habe ich seit Januar diesen Jahres.Habe die Chipsatztreiber von der CD installiert die beim Mainboard dabei war.Wo finde ich aktuelle Chipsatztreiber?
Auf der Asrock seite wird ein AMD All IN One Treiber angeboten. Ist aber auch noch der den es im Januar schon gab.
Auf der AMD Page habe ich das hier gefunden:

AMD RAID/SATA Drivers

1.Welchen davon installiere ich denn nun?

2.Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Catalyst für die AMD GRakas und Chipsatz? Kann mich mal einer aufklären? Ich blicke da nicht durch.


----------



## mattinator (20. August 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> 1.Welchen davon installiere ich denn nun?



Wenn Du kein Raid nutzt, den South Bridge Driver und AHCI for Windows 7.



orca26 schrieb:


> 2.Wo  ist der Unterschied zwischen Catalyst für die AMD GRakas und Chipsatz?  Kann mich mal einer aufklären? Ich blicke da nicht durch.


 
Der Catalyst ist das Grafikkarten-Treiber-Paket. Gibt es meines Wissens auch komplett inkl. Chipsatz-Treiber und installiert diese nach Bedarf.


----------



## mickythebeagle (20. August 2011)

South Bridge Driver
- Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

AHCI Driver
- Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2011)

Was ist denn das AHCI? Und was ist die Southbridge? Kann das einer von euch mit kurzen verständlichen Worten mal erklären? Habe nicht wirklich Plan.


----------



## GoldenMic (20. August 2011)

Advanced Host Controller Interface

Southbridge


----------



## orca113 (21. August 2011)

Ok das sind zwar keine einfachen Worte bei Wiki aber danke.

Treiber aus deinem Link haben funktioniert.Jetzt habe ich das Problem nicht mehr das sich meine Maus immer wieder mal mitten drin verabschiedet und wieder erkannt wird,

THX


----------



## orca113 (5. November 2011)

Jetzt finde ich keine Chipsatztreiber für mein 970Extreme3.... Gibt's für den Chipsatz noch nicht und nur den von der Mainboard CD?


----------



## orca113 (6. November 2011)

Weiß das niemand?


----------



## orca113 (8. November 2011)

Immer noch keiner Ahnung wo ich die neusten Treiber für den 970 bekomme?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. November 2011)

Wie wärs wenn man mal auf der Website nachschaut?
ASRock > Produkte > 970 Extreme3


----------



## Perseus88 (8. November 2011)

AMD RAID/SATA Drivers

Oder bei AMD.


----------



## orca113 (8. November 2011)

Hallo ihr zwei. Nett das ihr mir Antwortet. Aber:

Allen Ernstes?,glaubt ihr im ernst ich hätte noch nicht bei AMD geschaut? Oder meint ihr ich war noch nicht bei Asrock?...

Haken bei Asrock:

Ich habe in der Vergangenheit die Erfahrung gemacht das der dortige All in One Treiber immer von Anno Tobbak ist...

Haken bei AMD:

Ich weiß nicht, dort gibt es doch nur Treiber für das 8xx und 7xx aber ich müsste bei einem 970 doch 9xx haben oder bin ich jetzt blöd oder so?


----------



## Dexter74 (9. November 2011)

das Problem mit total veralteten Treiber hast du bei jedem Hersteller. Die 9er Serie wurde doch erst dieses Jahr vorgestellt, das Treiberpaket bei Asrock ist von 2010, das bei Gigabyte auch. Ich würde es riskieren und die aktuellsten Chipsatztreiber von AMD laden und installieren.


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2011)

Hallo Dexter, ja allerdings dann die 8xxx?


----------



## bingo88 (9. November 2011)

Ja, habe ich bei meinem 990FX auch gemacht. Funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2011)

Ok dann teste ich das mal Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

Die 900er ist von der 800er Reihe nicht weit weg, praktisch sind sie identisch, du kannst also den Treiber des 870er für den 970er nehmen.


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die 900er ist von der 800er Reihe nicht weit weg, praktisch sind sie identisch, du kannst also den Treiber des 870er für den 970er nehmen.



Hi Quanti, was heisst nict weit weg? Sind die nur anders benannt worden aber im Prinzip gleich oder wie?


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

Jop, wurden einfach nur umgelabelt, das ist alles. Und eben die SLI Zertifizierung kam dazu, aber die kommt eh von Nvidia und nicht vom Chipsatztreiber.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

www.asrock.de

Dort einfach unter Download. Musst nur das Board angeben und dann die Windows Version


----------



## Dexter74 (9. November 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> www.asrock.de
> 
> Dort einfach unter Download. Musst nur das Board angeben und dann die Windows Version



wurde doch auf Seite 1 schon gepostet, das Problem wir haben November 2011, die 900er Serie gibt es erst paar Monate und das 200MB schwere Teiberpaket ist von Anfang 2010


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, wurden einfach nur umgelabelt, das ist alles. Und eben die SLI Zertifizierung kam dazu, aber die kommt eh von Nvidia und nicht vom Chipsatztreiber.


 
Tja,da dann erzähl das mal meinem system mit dem 970er Chipsatz,der bei AMD unter 8xx zum Download steht ist nämlich nicht installierbar bei mir.... bricht ab.



Dexter74 schrieb:


> wurde doch auf Seite 1 schon gepostet, das Problem wir haben November 2011, die 900er Serie gibt es erst paar Monate und das 200MB schwere Teiberpaket ist von Anfang 2010



Genau.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Tja,da dann erzähl das mal meinem system mit dem 970er Chipsatz,der bei AMD unter 8xx zum Download steht ist nämlich nicht installierbar bei mir.... bricht ab.



Dann hast du ein Bug, das Teil lässt sich problemlos installieren.


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2011)

Nein lässt es sich nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

Installiere Windows neu und probiere es dann noch mal aus.
Lade dir den Treiber neu runter, vielleicht hat es beim Download auch ein Problem gegeben.

Edit:
Oder lade ihn dir woanders runter.
Asrock 970 Extreme4 AMD All-in-1 Driver 8.70a Driver for Windows XP / Windows Vista / Windows XP X64 / Windows Vista64 / Windows 7 / Windows 7 x64 Free Download - Softpedia


----------



## Dexter74 (9. November 2011)

man bin ich froh das ich kein AMD System habe.

Warum sollte v8.70a funktionieren?


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Installiere Windows neu und probiere es dann noch mal aus.
> Lade dir den Treiber neu runter, vielleicht hat es beim Download auch ein Problem gegeben.
> 
> Edit:
> ...


 
Quanti,....

Das ist nicht das Problem,den bekomme ich auch auf der Asrock Seite,der geht auch,allerdings ist der 8.70 wir sind aber bei 11.xx dieses AllinOne ist von 2010...


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

Das ist aber der neueste All in One Treiber.
Wenn er dir zu alt ist, dann lass ihn halt weg, macht eh keinen Unterschied.
Ich hab das Asus M5A99X und keinen Chipsatztreiber drauf, weil einfach keiner nötig ist, das System läuft auch so.


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2011)

Egal, ich habe anscheinend echt Probs, meine USB Anschlüsse Spinnen jetzt seit gestern auch rum. Baue das Board heute aus. Ende,Feierabend. Diese Board geht gar nicht. Abfahrt....


----------



## Dexter74 (9. November 2011)

Package und Treiberversion ist nicht das gleiche, der 11.09 der bei dir nicht funktioniert müsste theoretich die Treiberversion 8.89 oder so haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

orca113 schrieb:


> Egal, ich habe anscheinend echt Probs, meine USB Anschlüsse Spinnen jetzt seit gestern auch rum. Baue das Board heute aus. Ende,Feierabend. Diese Board geht gar nicht. Abfahrt....


 
USB 3 Treiber installiert oder meinst du jetzt die USB 2 Ports?


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2011)

Dexter74 schrieb:
			
		

> Package und Treiberversion ist nicht das gleiche, der 11.09 der bei dir nicht funktioniert müsste theoretich die Treiberversion 8.89 oder so haben



@Quanti die normalen 2.0 das Board hat nen Hau, jetzt hatte ich grad BIOS/UEFI Hänger 

Egal, jetzt reicht es, das Board ist seit ein paar Tagen drin mit dem Prozi und jetzt stinkt es mir. Das fliegt später raus. Habe morgen eh keine Zeit für etwas . Habe mir schon ein neues geordert. Zwar der gleiche Chipsatz aber dafür schon einige BIOS Rev. weiter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. November 2011)

Jop, das klingt dann übel, scheint echt was nicht zu passen, da ist umtauschen die beste Lösung.
Bei AMD ist das eh egal, ob du 970, 990X oder 990FX nimmst, der Chipsatztreiber ist immer der gleiche.


----------



## orca113 (10. November 2011)

Jop das Board geht gar nicht...

Erst mal sehen wie das neue Board ist. Bis jetzt bin ich mit der Leistung des Bullis zufrieden.


----------

